# Monitor-Test - Marco Albert



## Fr33dom (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

in einer der letzten PCGH-Ausgaben wurden Monitore getestet. Marco Albert kam zum Fazit:

"Yeah, ich hole mir den ASUS VW266H, da ist das Weihnachtsgeld super investiert!"

Und ich - vertraue mal wieder auf PCGH - kaufe den VW266H.

Heute, neue Ausgabe, neue Monitore:

Marco Albert:

"Yeah, cool, dass ich keinen Monitor gekauft hab, die LED-Monitore sind vieeel besser!"

Naja .. nun sitz ich da. Ist zwar nicht ganz so extrem, ich bin mit dem ASUS eigentlich zufrieden... aber etwas

"verulkt" kann man sich schon vorkommen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Monitor-Test - Marco Albert .. *lol**



Fr33dom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in einer der letzten PCGH-Ausgaben wurden Monitore getestet. Marco Albert kam zum Fazit:
> "Yeah, ich hole mir den ASUS VW266H, da ist das Weihnachtsgeld super investiert!"
> Und ich - vertraue mal wieder auf PCGH - kaufe den VW266H.
> ...



Jetzt übertreibst du aber. Das Asus VW266H ist ein guter und günstiger 26-Zöller. Im Prinzip bringen LEDs als Hintergrundbeleuchtung nur den Vorteil der geringeren Energieaufnahme.

Marco


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Monitor-Test - Marco Albert .. *lol**

Es gibt halt immer wieder etwas besseres.
So ist es doch auch bei den Grafikkarten, Prozessoren usw.
Man kauft sich was weil zu der Zeit TOP war/ist und nächsten Monat bringt der Hersteller ebend etwas besseres auf den Markt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Monitor-Test - Marco Albert .. *lol**

Moin,

es wird immer etwas Neues auf den Markt losgelassen. Der Wandel der Zeit hat stets seine Finger im Spiel. Zudem Marco etwas unter die Schuhsole zu kleben, wie "etwas "verulkt" kann man sich schon vorkommen", halte ich für anmaßend und nicht angebracht.

Schließlich hat Marco ja auch nicht gesagt:"Kauf euch das Teil, es knallt euch vom Hocker!" 

In diesem Sinne.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Fr33dom (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Monitor-Test - Marco Albert .. *lol**

 find ich ja schön, dass du gleich direkt antwortest, Marco.

 Wie gesagt, ich finds nicht wirklich schlimm, aber lest euch nochmal die beiden Fazits direkt hintereinander durch *G*

Das hat schon was komisches


----------

